# Photo Tourney: Female



## Justin

pretty much self explanatory. 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.
__________________


----------



## Justin




----------



## vroom_skies




----------



## voyagerfan99

Like the theme :good:

Let's see here.....I love my girlfriend, but I like this picture the best (Not my girlfriend)


----------



## Laquer Head

Some street photo work I did last spring...I yelled mmm...pita and the smile was all I got! The kicker is the police cruiser driving up the road in the background!!


----------



## PohTayToez

I'd enter but all of mine are X-Rated.


----------



## Laquer Head

PohTayToez said:


> I'd enter but all of mine are X-Rated.



I'll send you my email...


----------



## MBGraphics

Here's mine for now:

http://www.m-b-photos.com/People/Other/Safia/LL5B3209/1217354766_6Gmqk-XL.jpg


----------



## Fatback

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1234/5103368959_b4815c598b_b.jpg


----------



## Justin

hey MB, your photo isn't loading. link is broken.


----------



## MBGraphics

It loaded fine for me , can anybody else not see it?


----------



## Laquer Head

MBGraphics said:


> It loaded fine for me , can anybody else not see it?




Yah, I can't see it either man!


----------



## speedyink

I can't see it either

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs49/i/2009/189/d/9/Just_Ina_by_speedyink.jpg






Lol, the next tourney should be Male


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yup I can't see it.



speedyink said:


> Lol, the next tourney should be Male



Why? So you can post yourself?


----------



## MBGraphics

Fixed! lol forgot to allow for external links


----------



## speedyink

voyagerfan99 said:


> Why? So you can post yourself?



lmao, no one needs to see my mug


----------



## Justin

only females can vote for that tourney


----------



## NVX_185

Kinda obvious JNskyliner is gonna win this, with his bucketload photos of Filo women.


----------



## Justin

me thinks it would've been unfair if I used this image. (maybe NSFW?) 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5194430713

bump for moar entries!


----------



## danthrax

I don't get what the purpose of this thread is?  How do we determine who the winner of this so-called "tourney" is?


----------



## Fatback

danthrax said:


> I don't get what the purpose of this thread is?  How do we determine who the winner of this so-called "tourney" is?



This is just the entry thread. After 11 people have entered, or once we think everybody that's going to has. A new thread with a poll will be put up, for people to vote. The one with the most votes wins, and gets to pick the next topic.


----------



## Justin

let me know if you want the poll up if no one else enters.


----------



## ScottALot

Best photo tourney evar.


----------



## Ramodkk

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/4999566251_5aacaeeebb_b.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's 8. Give it the rest of today maybe?


----------



## Justin

alright. it's close to midnight here, i'll check it out in the morning.


----------



## dawnybeth

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff227/mep916/IMG_3755.jpg


----------



## danthrax

Fatback said:


> This is just the entry thread. After 11 people have entered, or once we think everybody that's going to has. A new thread with a poll will be put up, for people to vote. The one with the most votes wins, and gets to pick the next topic.



Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Justin

2 more!


----------



## Justin

bam ba lam oh black betty! _(song's stuck in my head )
_
http://www.computerforum.com/194108-photo-tourney-voting-female.html


----------



## Punk

Too fast for me, wanted to enter but too late


----------

